# Olympia- London 2012



## maar (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo, hab nichts zu dem Thema gefunden und mach den Thread ma auf.

Wie vielleicht schon bekannt, wer keinen Xbox360 Gamepad hat ist ange**scht, weil das Spiel wohl nur den einen erkennt. (da gehts wohl um viel Geld).

Ich hab mir das Spiel aus Fun für zwischendurch geholt und versuche mit der Tastatur zu spielen, da ich _nur ein Logitech_ Gamepad habe.
So nun habe ich die gewünschten diszeplinen ausgewählt und möchte anfangen zu spielen. Unten rechts sieht man den Start Button vom Xbox Gamepad wo dran steht "Start" 

*Wie zum Teufel starte ich es mit der Tastatur???*


----------



## soyus3 (9. August 2012)

Just press F1


----------

